# Intel C2000 errata update



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2017)

I just bought some new server gear and I am that glad that I did not buy an SOC board.

https://www.servethehome.com/intel-atom-c2000-series-bug-quiet/

Anybody else following this?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2017)

I had read this: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/06/cisco_intel_decline_to_link_product_warning_to_faulty_chip/


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2017)

I wonder what kind of testing they do to CPU's to simulate long term circuit degradation.


----------

